# desperately seeking a replacement ignitor for Master Forge smoker model # DGY784CP



## elaine wolfe (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, I joined this site because I can't find an ignitor.  Can't believe that Master Forge doesn't have its own website.  Some websites with grill parts don't have smoker parts, I'm at my wit's end.  My dog chewed off the red plastic push-button and pulled out the spring on the ignitor.  I'm also having a hard time navigating this website and the forums, I connected with Facebook but I don't know if that worked either, although I left a post on a FB Master Forge post.  If any of you kind souls out there can help me I'd appreciate it.  I hope I'm not breaking any of the rules of this forum but here's my direct email --  [email protected] -- please somebody help me, keep me and my dog out of the dog house with my husband.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 20, 2015)

Did you google "master forge smoker parts?   I did and found this link.  Scroll down a little ways.  Think it might be there.

http://www.allpartsgrills.com/ecommerce/master-forge.html

Here's another source

http://www.grill-parts.com/master-forge/parts/master-forge-igniters.htm

Here's a link to apparently a manual for your model which will probably have the specific part number for the igniter you are seeking.

http://www.2snapshot.com/master/master-forge-smoke-dgy784cp-manual.html

Craig


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Nov 22, 2015)

I am not familiar with your particular brand of smoker, but from looking at other posts, that smoker appears to be made by Landmann USA for Lowes.  I clicked on some of the links, but none of them appear to open.

I would guess though that, if you did find a source for Master Forge grills, one of their igniters for  their grills would likely work.  It has been my experience that most manufacturers try to save costs by using their parts in multiple products, though they may not list those applications specifically. 

Another option would be to check out a Universal igniter.  I have rehabbed a few gas grills with igniters I've found at WalMart, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## gary s (Nov 24, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from another pretty nice day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------



## mswolfestock (Dec 10, 2015)

Craig, thanks so much for the links, especially the one for the Manual.  Dog also chewed up the regulator hose, the regulator itself is somewhere in the yard, yikes.  Thanks again for your help.

Elaine Wolfe

Morgantown WV


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

Since the dog ate the hose, now would be a good time to replace the regulator with a needle valve. It will give you far superior control of temps than the control on the smoker. Search for bayou classic needle valve. You'd want the one that has the regulator and in line needle valve. Make sure the end that goes into the smoker is correct.


----------

